# Sea Anemone vs. Coral



## clownfish_breeding (Jun 23, 2013)

Can sea anemone and coral live in a 30 gallon tank together? I am wondering cause I want clownfish to breed, but also have the sight-seeing of the coral.
Thanks, Whomever
clownfish_breeding*c/p*


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting this as I just bought a jbj 30 gal rimless and would love to have both!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as the nem doesn't wander around and can't reach the coral to sting it they can live together.The nem will want very strong lighting and near perfect water quality,they are not forgiving of unmature set ups.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

All depends on which Nem you get. Even if it doesn't roam the tank, most get rather big.
BTA-12"dia
LTA- 18"dia
Carpet Nem- 36"dia
Ritteri- 10"
So, you can keep them with other corals, most everyone I know does it. Just get the one that fits your tank.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Will a clownfish host in a soft coral?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Clown will run into just about anything.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Shaun843 said:


> Will a clownfish host in a soft coral?


I had a clown hosting in a open brain coral for quite some time. Very fun to watch him "live" in a coral. The brain didn't enjoy the clown's company near as much as I did but nothing negative ever came from his attraction to the coral.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

phil_pl said:


> I had a clown hosting in a open brain coral for quite some time. Very fun to watch him "live" in a coral. The brain didn't enjoy the clown's company near as much as I did but nothing negative ever came from his attraction to the coral.


I have a couple clowns hosting a brain too and I'm worried they're stressing it too much. How long did your clown host the brain?


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a clown that's been hosting a anchor coral since day one of being in the tank. The coral isn't bothered by it at all anymore.


----------



## IngridHughes (Sep 5, 2013)

I just bought a jbj 30 gal rimless.


----------

